# Hi from Thailand



## chiangmaidave (Nov 16, 2012)

A big hi to every body from Chiang Mai,Thailand!!!

Moved from leicester,in june to be with my gf and planning on staying.

45 years old,85 kilo,11% bf..training on and off for 20 years but getting back into it big time,since i'm in my shorts all the time,need to look decent.

Anybody else on here live in the land of smiles?

Miss my gym budddies but will be going home every 3-4 months

So hello and looking forward to getting some quality info from everybody here.

Cheers.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Hello Dave! I'm currently in Surin, not living out here but not going home any time soon either. I will be in chiang mai by weds or thurs. Where is good to train? My current place has a gym, and its not bad either as the owner bought the weights from a bodybuilder, so they go up to a decent size dumbell and there is an olympic bar with plenty of weight.

How long have you been in chiang mai? Found any decent pharmacies?


----------



## chiangmaidave (Nov 16, 2012)

squatthis said:


> Hello Dave! I'm currently in Surin, not living out here but not going home any time soon either. I will be in chiang mai by weds or thurs. Where is good to train? My current place has a gym, and its not bad either as the owner bought the weights from a bodybuilder, so they go up to a decent size dumbell and there is an olympic bar with plenty of weight.
> 
> How long have you been in chiang mai? Found any decent pharmacies?


Hi matey

I train in a hotel gym..1300 baht,decent gym,machines a bit old and no squat rack but plenty of free weights,also you can use the large outdoor pool,

steam room,sauna and jacuzzi,they never check when you go in so iv'e been here 5 months and only paid 3 times..lol!!!

duwangtawan think the hotel is called.

Pharmacys,yes..found a good guy i can trust,blue heart dbol 10mg,,the bollox m8..body research.

0871259174..bell me when you get here pal if you want to know more.

chok dee


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Chiang mai my face place in Thailand


----------



## chiangmaidave (Nov 16, 2012)

squatthis said:


> Hello Dave! I'm currently in Surin, not living out here but not going home any time soon either. I will be in chiang mai by weds or thurs. Where is good to train? My current place has a gym, and its not bad either as the owner bought the weights from a bodybuilder, so they go up to a decent size dumbell and there is an olympic bar with plenty of weight.
> 
> How long have you been in chiang mai? Found any decent pharmacies?


Hi m8,i have replied to you but the mods have not posted it yet,should be on soon.


----------



## chiangmaidave (Nov 16, 2012)

squatthis said:


> Hello Dave! I'm currently in Surin, not living out here but not going home any time soon either. I will be in chiang mai by weds or thurs. Where is good to train? My current place has a gym, and its not bad either as the owner bought the weights from a bodybuilder, so they go up to a decent size dumbell and there is an olympic bar with plenty of weight.
> 
> How long have you been in chiang mai? Found any decent pharmacies?


Hi m8,call me on 0871259174 when you get to CM and i can help you out with gyms and the like

Dave.


----------



## DAMO-24 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi lads! Im planning on bookin holiday to thailand with the missus, where wud u suggest? Somewhere not 2 sleezy.. She'd die if i was gettin chatted up off lady boys every day lol hope ur havin a great time out there boys!


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

chiangmaidave said:


> Hi m8,call me on 0871259174 when you get to CM and i can help you out with gyms and the like
> 
> Dave.


nice one cheers mate will do.

How long have you been lifting?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

DAMO-24 said:


> Hi lads! Im planning on bookin holiday to thailand with the missus, where wud u suggest? Somewhere not 2 sleezy.. She'd die if i was gettin chatted up off lady boys every day lol hope ur havin a great time out there boys!


To be honest, even the places famed for sleaziness have nicer sides to them. A big influence to where you go would be the season, there are different rainy seasons affecting different parts of thailand at different times. I like koh tao, my favourite place yet. It's a small island with awesome diving and decent parties, but also quieter places.


----------



## DAMO-24 (Dec 20, 2011)

Cheers squatthis , sounds good mate ill hav to luk into that, thinkin of goin march,april or may time dependin on wen we can both get off, thats in the hot season i believe? Any suggestions of nice hotel or resorts to look at mate?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

DAMO-24 said:


> Cheers squatthis , sounds good mate ill hav to luk into that, thinkin of goin march,april or may time dependin on wen we can both get off, thats in the hot season i believe? Any suggestions of nice hotel or resorts to look at mate?


You wouldn't want to stop where I do, I'm here long term so I pay maximum £10 a night. Saying that, I'm currently paying £8 a night for a place with 2 pools, a king size bed with air con, fridge, full satellite tv and a 42inch flat screen to watch it on. I'm in surin at the moment tho, not exactly a stunning holiday destination as its landlocked


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

DAMO-24 said:


> Cheers squatthis , sounds good mate ill hav to luk into that, thinkin of goin march,april or may time dependin on wen we can both get off, thats in the hot season i believe? Any suggestions of nice hotel or resorts to look at mate?


Try to avoid Thai new year (Sonkran) in April, it's a week of throwing water at each other that becomes boring after a day and it's going into the hottest time of year , it's stifling at times.


----------



## chiangmaidave (Nov 16, 2012)

squatthis said:


> nice one cheers mate will do.
> 
> How long have you been lifting?[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Yeah my calfs are a bitch to grow as well. They insert pretty high too so no matter what my ankles look skinny. I like to squat though, infact love to squat. My PB is around 130kg.

Finding lifting over here to be hard work, takes ages to catch my breath after a set. Maybe the humidity.

You've been lifting longer than me then, I'm 23 and been lifting since I was 17, but only properly knowing what I was doing since 20.

What course are you running?


----------



## chiangmaidave (Nov 16, 2012)

squatthis said:


> Yeah my calfs are a bitch to grow as well. They insert pretty high too so no matter what my ankles look skinny. I like to squat though, infact love to squat. My PB is around 130kg.
> 
> Finding lifting over here to be hard work, takes ages to catch my breath after a set. Maybe the humidity.
> 
> ...


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

nice to c ya to c ya nice


----------



## mrproc (Oct 26, 2013)

welcome mate


----------



## Toxic Ambrosia (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi Squatthis!

Where is a good gym to work out in Surin and a decent restaurant for western food? I'll be going there next month.


----------



## clarky81 (Jan 25, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

welcome to the forum could be the best decision that you made this year

Ducky699


----------



## supermoto (Apr 4, 2013)

Sawadee chiangmaidave. Are you still in Chiang Mai? I stumbled across one of your posts while researching AAS in Thailand. I also live in Chiang Mai and am having very minimal luck with finding what I'm looking for in the pharmacy department. I'd love to talk to your guy and ask you a few more related questions i.e. good gyms and supplement stashes(fuggin shyte is out of control expensive here)

If you could gimme a soi and its cross soi, that would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## guy-spain (Feb 2, 2007)

Welcome!!!


----------



## add_issan (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello, i am a newbe on this forum but have lived in Thailand for the past 12 years, back in the UK for a bit right now, but i found most of the large hotels have pretty good gyms and are pretty cheap to use.

I never managed to get to them as much as i would have liked in the past though with running 6 pubs out there 4 in the northeast and 2 in Samui so spent most of the time travelling.

Bangkok is the best place for supplements (And other stuff), although i did notice a few new gyms springing up in Korat with shops that sell them too..


----------



## supermoto (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks fellas...yeah, I've been training in my my apartment's horrible little fitness room and in a hotel down the street with a pool. The hotel is good but no inspiration. I wanna train in a gym with the big guys twice a week. Tends to help keep me motivated. I think I found one called Power House...will check it out today.


----------



## Magnum26 (Jul 19, 2012)

Harro and relcome! h34r:


----------



## esoog (Feb 12, 2009)

dave i stayed near the night bizarre.....they have a protein shop near by but its expensive im sure you know! beautiful place to stay i really miss it


----------



## supermoto (Apr 4, 2013)

Stupid expensive...betcha someone could make a killing manufacturing decent supplements within Thailand for a fair domestic price. There is definitely enough of a market for it.


----------



## esoog (Feb 12, 2009)

supermoto said:


> Stupid expensive...betcha someone could make a killing manufacturing decent supplements within Thailand for a fair domestic price. There is definitely enough of a market for it.


Definitely agree! dymatize is the whey produced there and by far the 'cheapest'. If you do look the part then by all means take the protein with you into thailand. if you dont then possible you will be stopped

Saying all this rimping (chiang mai), big c (nationwide) and Tops all sell chicken breast (lean) 400g for around 35 to 50 baht. thats like £1. For large eggs hit the market you 10 large (i mean huge eggs) for 38 baht which is around 75 to 80p. Very cheap in my book

just take along a foreman grill


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

supermoto said:


> Sawadee chiangmaidave. Are you still in Chiang Mai? I stumbled across one of your posts while researching AAS in Thailand. I also live in Chiang Mai and am having very minimal luck with finding what I'm looking for in the pharmacy department. I'd love to talk to your guy and ask you a few more related questions i.e. good gyms and supplement stashes(fuggin shyte is out of control expensive here)
> 
> If you could gimme a soi and its cross soi, that would be greatly appreciated!


I'm flying to chiang mai tomorrow. Love the place.

Theres an outdoor gym, only pull up bars and log press things, but good fun for an outdoor workout. Thats near the university on the road up to Doi Sutep.

I remember finding a proper weight lifting gym, but its pretty far out of town and no aircon, which for me is a must in this heat.

How long you staying there?


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi bud just got to Chiang mai yesterday from samui plan on being here a while so drop us a pm I'm kinda near Grandview I think it is but still getting to know the area I'm staying with my gf she's from here so will check out any good gyms if you know of any ideally after somewhere with squat rack etc but anything will do for meantime as not trained for few days so don't want to leave it to long haha be good to get to know a few from Blighty whilst here.


----------



## esoog (Feb 12, 2009)

there is a good hotel gym in the old city...£15 a month i think outdoor pool , sauna, and good range of free and machine weights. it will come to me in a sec but has everything you require and is the nearest one of the lot. i will get back to you but sure dave knows a few


----------



## chris6383 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi bud just got to Chiang mai yesterday from samui plan on being here a while so drop us a pm I'm kinda near Grandview I think it is but still getting to know the area I'm staying with my gf she's from here so will check out any good gyms if you know of any ideally after somewhere with squat rack etc but anything will do for meantime as not trained for few days so don't want to leave it to long haha be good to get to know a few from Blighty whilst here.


----------

